# Hi-Tek Naturals?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I picked up few samples of this food at a local boutique and was wondering whether anyone has tried it. Their grain inclusive formula is very reasonably priced at $33 for 35 lbs, the few ingredients that I'm not entirely happy about would be citric acid, salt and natural flavor, although they are not huge deal breakers since I dont have a large dog:

Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, White Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Whole Milo, Pork Meat Meal, Oatmeal, Flaxseed, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Natural Flavors, Fish Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Oxide, Selenium Yeast, Calcium Iodate

They also have 2 grain free formulas chicken and lamb which looks pretty decent and seem to be cheaper then TOTW. Amazon has it for $45 for 30 lbs, but its probably closer to $40 at local retailers. Its 32% protein for chicken and 31% for lamb

Chicken Meal, Sweet Potato, Potato, Peas, Pork Meal, Egg, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural MixedTocopherols), Duck Meal, Salmon Meal, Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Tomato, Blueberry, Raspberry, CholineChloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Lactobacillus CaseiFermentation Product, Bifido Bacterium Fermentation Product, Enterococcus Faecium FermentationProduct, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate,Riboflavin (Source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of VitaminB5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid,Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, ManganeseProteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.

Lamb Meal, Sweet Potato, Potato, Peas, Pork Meal, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved withNatural Mixed Tocopherols), Duck Meal, Egg, Salmon Meal, Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Tomato, Blueberry,Raspberry, Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus FermentationProduct, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Bifido Bacterium Fermentation Product,Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement,d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin (Source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin B12Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source ofVitamin B6), Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, ZincProteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate,Manganese Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


Looks like the lamb one would have made a good allergy food if it wasnt for chicken in it. 
Hi-Tek Naturals, Super Premium Grain Free Dog Food


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting that they include pork in their foods. You don't see a lot of dry foods that include pork. I'm wondering if it's because they are based in Georgia so they are close to the large scale pork producing facilities in the south. 

The little pet store near me is listed as selling it. I'll have to ask them about it next time I stop in there and see if they are promoting it or how well it's selling.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've seen it at one of the stores I demo out of, but never tried it  Looks decent enough for a good price!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I only found one store here that carries it, so I'll have to check it out. I mostly looking for a grain inclusive for my parents dog and grain free for my roommates dog thats not extremely expensive, shes eating Totw now, but getting bored with it.


----------

